# HELLAFYDRAULICS - ur 1 stop Hydro shop



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

more pics coming soon...


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

MORE PICTURES COMING SOON


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

so far


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

YOUR WORK IS LOOKING GOOD LEO :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Apr 5 2010, 01:00 PM~17102298
> *YOUR WORK IS  LOOKING GOOD LEO  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## Flossin (Apr 17, 2009)

How much for control arms for my caprice?


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossin_@Apr 5 2010, 03:32 PM~17103816
> *How much for control arms for my caprice?
> *


CALL FOR A QUOTE:thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

T T T


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE HOPE THINGS ARE GETTING BETTER


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: Clean work leo thanks again with my s10. Ill hit you up next week


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 7 2010, 03:38 PM~17124913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

a couple pix I took yesterday...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT 4 THE HOMIE


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17133617
> *a couple pix I took yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HELLAFYDRAULICS DOING IT BIG IN 2010!!!!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 10 2010, 08:36 PM~17155613
> *HELLAFYDRAULICS DOING IT BIG IN 2010!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 8 2010, 07:40 PM~17138655
> *<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT 4 DA HOMIE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

HELLAFYDRULICS GOT WHAT YOU NEED THE ONE STOP SHOP FOR ALL YOUR HYDRO NEEDS


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 15 2010, 12:01 PM~17201646
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT 
x3


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Apr 11 2010, 11:55 PM~17165662
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ONCE AGAIN HOMIES, WHERE CAN I GET THIS CD OR SINGLE? :biggrin: DEFINATELY RAW, TRYIN TO SUPPORT!!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 16 2010, 10:44 PM~17218674
> *ONCE AGAIN HOMIES, WHERE CAN I GET THIS CD OR SINGLE? :biggrin:  DEFINATELY RAW, TRYIN TO SUPPORT!!
> *


pm me your email and i'll send it to you... thanx for the support...


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HELLAFYDE RECORDS AND HELLAFYDRAULICS DOING IT BIG IN 2010. I SHOULD OF BROUGHT PROMO CD'S HERE TO THE EAST COAST.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 17 2010, 03:22 PM~17222643
> *HELLAFYDE RECORDS AND HELLAFYDRAULICS DOING IT BIG IN 2010. I SHOULD OF BROUGHT PROMO CD'S HERE TO THE EAST COAST.
> *


YA YOU SHOULD HAVE.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I GOT YOUR CHARGER, GONNA TRY IT TOMORROW...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT FOR THE TOP SHOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

IF YOU CANT GET IT TO WORK WE CAN THIS IS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP 

BRING IT IN BROKE LEAVE WORKING 

COME DOWN AND SEE US WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED 

WE ARE OPEN 7 DAYS A WEEK


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: leo, hellafydraulics :biggrin: :thumbsup: hellfyde records cd hot


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: leo got my truck moving firme and track 6 on alts new one got it knocking


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the switch 101 homie.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Come see Leo the Hellafydraulic Master for all you hydro needs. Whats up Big Jimbo....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 20 2010, 03:24 AM~17245347
> *Come see Leo the Hellafydraulic Master for all you hydro needs. Whats up Big Jimbo....
> *



WHATS UP BIG HOMMIE


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*TO THE TOP FOR THE ONE STOP SHOP*


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 21 2010, 09:04 AM~17257927
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE ONE STOP SHOP
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

thanks for the work on my ride leo came out good


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THE ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 19 2010, 11:00 AM~17236967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM JIMBO HOW COME U DIDNT INVITE US TO THE CHIP FESTIVAL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 23 2010, 12:00 AM~17277811
> *DAM JIMBO HOW COME U DIDNT INVITE US TO THE CHIP FESTIVAL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT FOR THE SHOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sgv74chevy_@Apr 19 2010, 10:35 PM~17244637
> *Thanks for the switch 101 homie.
> *



ANYTIME BIG DOG


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

this was b4


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT FOR HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sgv74chevy_@Apr 19 2010, 10:35 PM~17244637
> *Thanks for the switch 101 homie.
> *


HEY DOG WHEN YOU CAN TAKE THE BASS TUBE TO THE SHOP THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

U there right now I ll take it tonight pm.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

COME GET WHAT YOU NEED TO GET YOUR SHIT HOT HELLAFYDRAULICS IS THE SHOP YOU NEED


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 29 2010, 08:13 AM~17339222
> *COME GET WHAT YOU NEED TO GET YOUR SHIT HOT HELLAFYDRAULICS IS THE SHOP YOU NEED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHATS UP LEO ... U MAD OR WHAT ... :dunno: :dunno: COME GET THIS CHROME ...THEY WORK AND THEY LOOK GOOD FOR BATTERY RACK TIE DOWNS ... LET ME KNOW .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

THIS IS WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE ... LEO


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

hey big dog drop off that tube tomorrow if you can thanks


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 30 2010, 01:08 AM~17349023
> *hey big dog drop off that tube tomorrow if you can thanks
> *


DONT TRIP I GOT U ... I GOT A GRIP OF THOSE CHROME TUBES ... WHEN I GET A CHANCE ILL GO ... OR IF YOU WANT COME GET THEN ... LET ME KNOW ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ill be there tomarrow JB around 930 am with your tube do :biggrin: g


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sgv74chevy_@May 3 2010, 02:30 PM~17376459
> *Ill be there tomarrow JB around 930 am with your tube do :biggrin: g
> *



thanks bro


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Stoned Raider heading back into the shop for some upgrades. Hellafydralics handling business!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 4 2010, 02:10 PM~17389384
> *Stoned Raider heading back into the shop for some upgrades. Hellafydralics handling business!!!!
> *



thats right hommie


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

A JIMBO WHERES THAT HOPPER U R BUILDING ??? CAN I GET SOME ....WE GOT A NEW ONE ... IT MIGHT MAKE IT FOR ARTS THIS FRIDAY ... SINGLE PUMP . 9 BATTERIES .. ON 13'S ... AND WE DRIVING

















  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@May 5 2010, 03:40 PM~17402233
> *A JIMBO WHERES THAT HOPPER U R BUILDING ??? CAN I GET SOME ....WE GOT A NEW ONE ... IT MIGHT MAKE IT FOR ARTS THIS FRIDAY ... SINGLE PUMP . 9 BATTERIES .. ON 13'S ... AND WE DRIVING
> 
> 
> ...


no hopping at arts homeboy


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*To the top for the homies!*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

WHATS BIG LEO..HOWS EVERYTHING GOING AT THE SHOP.. MUCH LOVE FROM CITY WIDE C.C


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

see you out there later dog


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up king chipper leo,Im glad ur doin good,keep it goin sir. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 8 2010, 11:55 AM~17428445
> *Whats up king chipper leo,Im glad ur doin good,keep it goin sir. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

[/quote]
WESS UP LEO BRING OUT THOSE HOPPERS TO THE SHOW


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TO THE TOP FOR THE SHOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

come get what you need the one stop hydro shop


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

NEW LOGO!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 16 2010, 02:48 PM~17506768
> *NEW LOGO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice.would look good as a big lasercut logo. :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 19 2010, 04:41 PM~17544090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THATS WHATS UP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BACK ON TOP WHERE WE BELONG


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

GOING UP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

hey big homie thanks for the tube


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

No problem homie


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP BUMP PUSSSSSSSSSH GOING UP


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

HELLAFYDRAULICS UR ONE STOP SHOP....


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HYDRO SPECIALIST!!!!! HELLAFYDRAULICS..


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

IF U NEED IT WE GOT IT..IF U BRAKE IT WE CAN FIX IT...HELLAFYDRAULICS UR ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*SEVEN - PUBLIC ENEMY FREE MIXTAPE LINK
DOWNLOAD IT NOW**
*
*DOWNLOAD NOW CLICK HERE*

*SEVEN IS A PROUD MEMBER OF TECHNIQUES CC L.A. CHAPTER*


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDHEDZ_@May 24 2010, 09:51 PM~17593293
> *IF U NEED IT WE GOT IT..IF U BRAKE IT WE CAN FIX IT...HELLAFYDRAULICS UR ONE STOP SHOP
> *


JUST LIKE MY HOMIE SAID WE GOT YOU!!! COME ON DOWN


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

What up leo see you in 2 weeks homie :biggrin: . Ttt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

IF YOU CANT GET IT TO WORK WE CAN BRING IT IN BROKE LEAVE WORKING THIS IS YOUR ONE STOP HYDRO SHOP


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

come in get ur car done up summer is coming fast dont be at the pad working on ur car when we can do it for you


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

GOT HOMIES ROLLIN OUT HAPPY EVERYDAY ....CALL FOR PRICES..WE GOT U


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

will meet or beat anyones prices


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*HELLAFYDRAULICS AND TECHNIQUES REPRESENTING HARD IN THIS VIDEO SHOT LAST SUNDAY*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 29 2010, 02:44 AM~17639442
> *HELLAFYDRAULICS AND TECHNIQUES REPRESENTING HARD IN THIS VIDEO SHOT LAST SUNDAY
> 
> 
> *


that shit was firme hommies keep up the good work


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 29 2010, 03:44 AM~17639442
> *HELLAFYDRAULICS AND TECHNIQUES REPRESENTING HARD IN THIS VIDEO SHOT LAST SUNDAY
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

IF WE CANT FIX IT NO ONE CAN


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 1 2010, 06:30 PM~17668375
> *TTT
> *


say king chipper should be in la already hit him up


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 1 2010, 08:17 PM~17670230
> *say king chipper should be in la already hit him up
> *


WILL DO ILL LET HIM KNOW


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

COME CHECK US OUT IN SANTA BARBARA THIS WEEKEND. STOP BY THE HELLAFYDE BOTH.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Doing big things in the City of Baldwin Park, CA.  *


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

ROLLIN TO SANTA BARBARA STOP BY THE BOOTH FOR ALL UR MUSIC AND HYDRO NEED AND CHECK US OUT LIVE ON STAGE....OR SWINGIN THRU SB IN THE HELLAFYDRAULICS REGAL


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

LIVE FROM SANTA BARBARA, HELLAFYDRAULICS, HELLAFYDE RECORDS & TECHNIQUES CC...


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

HELLAFYDRAULICS IS HOW WE GET UP AND DOWN ON THE ST'S


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ur one stop shop


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

big koolaid and grasshopper koolaid going at it


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jun 7 2010, 09:28 AM~17716083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 9 2010, 06:56 PM~17742397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET THAT RITE HOMIE ITS KOOL AID VS HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTT... :twak: IM STILL WAITING FOR YOUR HOPPER JIMBO ... WHERE IS IT AT ... :dunno:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 10 2010, 01:09 AM~17746486
> *GET THAT RITE HOMIE ITS KOOL AID VS HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTT... :twak:  IM STILL WAITING FOR YOUR HOPPER JIMBO ... WHERE IS IT AT ... :dunno:
> *


oh dont trip homie coming real soon


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 10 2010, 01:38 PM~17750497
> *oh dont trip homie coming real soon
> *


WELL U BETTER CATCH UP HOMIE ... CUZ THAT GREEN MACHINE WAS ONLY THE BEGINING NEXT MONTH ITS A DOUBLE PUMP .... U BETTER BE DOING OVER 100' :0 :0 TTT....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

UR ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 10 2010, 02:58 PM~17750632
> *WELL U BETTER CATCH UP HOMIE ... CUZ THAT GREEN MACHINE WAS ONLY THE BEGINING NEXT MONTH ITS A DOUBLE PUMP .... U BETTER BE DOING OVER 100'  :0  :0  TTT....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP GOING UP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

COME ON DOWN WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED THIS IS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

DONT HATE US CAUSE YOU AINT US</span>


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

At the turtle  how much for a shirt homies :biggrin: .


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sgv74chevy_@Jun 16 2010, 09:36 AM~17803971
> *At the turtle   how much for a shirt homies :biggrin: .
> *


roll by the shop dog ill let you know whats up


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 15 2010, 03:54 PM~17795794
> *                          DONT HATE US CAUSE YOU AINT US</span>
> *


A THATS KOOLAID'S SAYING ... :0 :0


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ROLLING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU THIS IS SGV'S ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 22 2010, 02:58 PM~17858052
> *TTT*


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wats up homie how much for ur motors


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteRidin'High_@Jun 23 2010, 03:18 PM~17868650
> *Wats up homie how much for ur motors
> *



323 321 4400</span>


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

HELLAFYDRAULICS SGV ONE STOP SHOP
LOCATED IN BALDWIN PARK
323-321-4400 
ALL IN HOUSE - REINFORCEMENT, EXTENDING 
A-ARMS, FULL INSTALL, REPAIRS, HARDLINES, UPGRADES 
WE'LL MEET OR BEAT ANYONES PRICES!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 3 2010, 08:25 PM~17087857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: Wat up homies :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sgv74chevy_@Jun 30 2010, 07:25 AM~17925669
> *:biggrin: Wat up homies :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE HOW'S THE TRUCK WORKING OUT FOR YOU


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

july 9 2010 6to10 pm come on out


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

come on out on friday july 9 2010 6to10pm


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

Working good homies. TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

new pics will be up soon


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

check us out


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> You vatos are wrong... no one told Jonny he had his fly down. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wass ssup Jimbo bump for you homie. I got to get with you about that coilover we talked about. :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES ..FROM CITY WIDE CAR CLUB....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

thanks homie come on down or hit me up ill take care of the car for you


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

whats up ton loc thanks for the visit to the site


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

the lincoln is on the upgrade


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: nice arms looking good. I see you guys on tues or sun wats up leo


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

Bump. Jimbo lincon looking good big homie hay that tube work out for ya ? :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sgv74chevy_@Jul 14 2010, 07:18 AM~18043543
> *Bump. Jimbo lincon looking good big homie hay that tube work out for ya ?  :biggrin:
> *


havent put it in yet


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

whats up big dog hows everything going .... i want my arms done that way homie so when i smash on people .. :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Jul 15 2010, 10:58 PM~18059397
> *whats up big dog  hows everything going .... i want my arms done that way homie so when i smash on people .. :biggrin:
> *


just roll down homie will take care of it


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 12 2010, 05:12 PM~18027832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

WHATS UP LEO


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

going up


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

come on in get your car done summer is here dont be left on the st looking at all the homies roll by 

IF IT'S NOT HELLAFYDRAULICS 
IT'S JUST HYDRAULICS


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

WUT UP BIG HOMIE JIMBO. QVO TO MY MAIN DOGG LEO GLAD TO BE BACK @ THE SHOP HOMIE. MY HOME AWAY FROM HOME...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 27 2010, 01:09 PM~18155227
> *WUT UP BIG HOMIE JIMBO. QVO TO MY MAIN DOGG LEO GLAD TO BE BACK @ THE SHOP HOMIE. MY HOME AWAY FROM HOME...
> *



whats up homie how did the dogs ears come out


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 12 2010, 06:12 PM~18027832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a big body?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 27 2010, 05:08 PM~18157407
> *how much for a big body?
> *


call the shop for more info 323-321-4400


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up king chipper leo,i aint heard from u in while ,hit me up when u get a chance.Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 27 2010, 11:09 PM~18159618
> *call the shop for more info 323-321-4400
> *


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: Another clean job from the homie leo on my s10 today quick turnaround thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED TO MAKE YOUR CAR WORK RIGHT DONT TAKE YOU CAR TO A BULLSHIT SHOP TAKE IT TO THE ONE'S THAT KNOW HELLAFYDRAULICS IS THE PLACE FOR YOU


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

pm me a price on the lower a arms for a big body cadi to 11717


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Aug 2 2010, 04:09 PM~18209938
> *pm me a price on the lower a arms for a big body cadi to 11717
> *



PM SENT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump BUMP bump


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

we roll it all not just cars


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TO THE TOP FOR THE ONE STOP SHOP! HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

TTT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 14 2010, 02:36 PM~18309638
> *Thanks Leo from coming to the crib to check the motor. That's great customer service, I'll use him from now on..
> *



thats right homie thanks


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 27 2010, 06:52 PM~18157263
> *whats up homie how did the dogs ears come out
> *


ears are great homie thanks for that hook up. she look firme.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

coming to get my arms done make room...dam i forgot im like 20th on the waiting list. dang it feels good to be busy...open all day everyday. HELLAFYDRAUILCS ON THE GRIND.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

SUMMER IS ALMOST GONE GET YOUR CAR DONE B4 THE SUMMER SPECIAL'S END SPECIAL'S TILL THE END OF THE MONTH


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 18 2010, 01:33 PM~18344933
> *SUMMER IS ALMOST GONE GET YOUR CAR DONE B4 THE SUMMER SPECIAL'S END SPECIAL'S TILL THE END OF THE MONTH
> *


TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Aug 9 2010, 10:39 AM~18264098
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE ONE STOP SHOP! HELLAFYDRAULICS
> *


TTT!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THIS IS THE WAY WE GAVE THE CUSTOMER HIS CAR BACK


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

stayin on top


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 19 2010, 07:43 PM~18356460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 19 2010, 07:43 PM~18356460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 19 2010, 06:43 PM~18356460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: the first set up looks hedious...good job keep it up


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 30 2010, 11:11 AM~18440537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 30 2010, 10:35 AM~18440235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION+Aug 30 2010, 09:35 AM~18440235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how many batts are in these cars ?? :dunno:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 31 2010, 08:30 PM~18456741
> *how many batts are in these cars ??  :dunno:
> *


the mc has 6batt the regal has 8batt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

back up top


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 31 2010, 11:35 PM~18457901
> *the mc has 6batt the regal has 8batt
> *


 :0 Mc doin alright for 6 batts n heavy car....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

GOING UP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

AND THIS IS THE WAY THE CAR LEFT BACK TO THE CUSTOMER


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

CAR'S THAT WERE DONE BY HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

new pics coming soon


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ALL WORK WAS DONE AT HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Aug 26 2010, 01:48 PM~18413154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JAILBAIT!! MMMMMMMM! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Sep 13 2010, 08:13 PM~18560833
> *JAILBAIT!! MMMMMMMM!  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


i dont think so


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

we stay on top


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[KOOL AID HYDRAULICS 323 8645050;;ALL PARTS[/</span>COLOR]


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 10 2010, 02:02 PM~18534904
> *TTMFT!!!*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> [Well thanks kool aid if it wasn't. for the opportunity you gave me I wouldn't be where I'm at. Truly yours Hellafydraulics


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE OFFER LEO BUT DA ELCO HAs been handled


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHATS UP FELLAS !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 16 2010, 11:18 PM~18588938
> *WHATS UP FELLAS !!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SUP LEO, DONT FORGET TO CHARGE THEM BATTS N HIT ME UP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18607769
> *SUP LEO, DONT FORGET TO CHARGE THEM BATTS N HIT ME UP
> *



will do big homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 19 2010, 09:13 PM~18607769
> *SUP LEO, DONT FORGET TO CHARGE THEM BATTS N HIT ME UP
> *


DAMMMM THAT SOUNDS LIKE THE TWO BROTHERS ARE WORKING TOGETHER AGAIN (MUFASA & LEO) :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: KNOW WONDER THAT GREEN MC IS WORKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 20 2010, 11:45 PM~18618671
> *DAMMMM THAT SOUNDS LIKE THE TWO BROTHERS ARE WORKING TOGETHER AGAIN (MUFASA & LEO)  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: KNOW WONDER THAT GREEN MC IS WORKING GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ......THANKS ANYWAYS DOGG, BUT IT AINT EVEN LIKE THAT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2010, 01:11 AM~18619130
> *:uh: ......THANKS ANYWAYS DOGG, BUT IT AINT EVEN LIKE THAT
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN WITH THE SECRETS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 21 2010, 09:02 AM~18620973
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN WITH THE SECRETS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Its a motor thang.......u wouldnt understand


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT24, 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2010, 10:29 AM~18621609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Its a motor thang.......u wouldnt understand
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SO ITS A FAMILY THANG ... THE SECRET GOTS TO STAY IN THE FAMILY HUH!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 22 2010, 11:28 AM~18632430
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SO ITS A FAMILY THANG ... THE SECRET GOTS TO STAY IN THE FAMILY HUH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Id never get in the way of u n ur dad leo, im surprised u guys havent done a father n sons customs :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

lol TTT


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

TTMT!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

FOR SALE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 22 2010, 11:28 AM~18632430
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SO ITS A FAMILY THANG ... THE SECRET GOTS TO STAY IN THE FAMILY HUH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 OHH LIKE THAT...SOMETHINGS WRONG CAUSE LEO IS A LITTLE DARK :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Sep 23 2010, 09:14 PM~18648114
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 OHH LIKE THAT...SOMETHINGS WRONG CAUSE LEO IS A LITTLE DARK :0
> *


ABOUT THE SAME SKIN TONE AS JOSE :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 21 2010, 10:29 AM~18621609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Its a motor thang.......u wouldnt understand
> *


*Greedy FUCK!!!!!!!!* :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 23 2010, 09:38 PM~18648332
> *Greedy FUCK!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2010, 08:29 AM~18650898
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 24 2010, 08:33 AM~18650927
> *:wave:
> *


:h5:


----------



## STRANGLEHOLD (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9_d-BcXSGU

This video is the shit !!!


----------



## STRANGLEHOLD (Sep 24, 2010)

The Fool that did this jamis the shit!!!

Bad Rides

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywn0lokewRw


----------



## CHIQUILLA (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 15 2010, 07:55 AM~18573646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV AND SUPPORT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 23 2010, 08:44 PM~18647785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guapo's six2 rag_@Sep 28 2010, 06:32 AM~18680351
> *yeah its a nice ride homie i think i know the owner*


----------



## CHIQUILLA (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Simply Beautiful_@Sep 14 2010, 03:50 PM~18567278
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD JOB!


----------



## CHIQUILLA (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 15 2010, 07:55 AM~18573646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE LUV AND RESPECT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIQUILLA (Jan 28, 2010)

WHATS UP LEO!!! HELLAFYDRAULICS TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

A BIG Q-VO TO ALL MY PPL OUT THERE IN HELLAFYDRAULICS LAND


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

GOING UP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

leo....leo...call kool aids,,,leo,, okkkkkkkkkkk,,very important,,concerning,,,the bussiness adventure;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 30 2010, 01:38 PM~18703706
> *<span style='color:red'>CALLING RIGHT NOW AL *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHIQUILLA_@Sep 24 2010, 04:19 PM~18653861
> *TTMFT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOOD UP CHIQUILLA?!


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

what up Leo! the hydros in the 63 are working good! i still need to go to the shop and get those things fixed that we spoke about.


----------



## CHIQUILLA (Jan 28, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@Sep 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18704830
> *what up Leo! the hydros in the 63 are working good! i still need to go to the shop and get those things fixed that we spoke about.
> 
> 
> ...



simon big dog


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 30 2010, 02:44 PM~18703752
> *CALLING RIGHT NOW AL
> *


you ok my brother


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 4 2010, 11:45 AM~18732484
> *you ok my brother
> *


we doin alright thank MR BIG AL


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Leo thanks for helping me over the weekend! Great customer service!


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

looking for that song till da wheels fall off looked on i tunes and nada can sumone help out


----------



## CHIQUILLA (Jan 28, 2010)

Whats up Leo and Jim!!!! HELLAFYDRAULICS TTMFT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 5 2010, 08:41 AM~18740577
> *looking for that song till da wheels fall off looked on i tunes and nada can sumone help out
> *



GO TO HELLAFYDE RECORDS @MYSPACE .COM


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHIQUILLA_@Oct 5 2010, 11:52 AM~18742039
> *Whats up Leo and Jim!!!!    HEY WHATS UP MIJA HOPE UR HAVIN A GOOD WEEK TTYL *


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 15 2010, 07:55 AM~18573646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: Yo Jimbo... This set up is the Shizo! I'm diggin the spare tire ese. I'm saving my duckets so you can take care of mine.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Oct 5 2010, 05:23 PM~18744788
> *<span style='color:gray'>sounds good bro that was efrens car we just did it bout 3weeks ago*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 5 2010, 08:41 AM~18740577
> *looking for that song till da wheels fall off looked on i tunes and nada can sumone help out
> *



<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4fOtNT8eNZg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WHATS UP PEEPS COMING TO YOU LIVE FROM VEGAS THE SHOP WILL BE CLOSED TILL TUESDAY STAY POSTED TO OUR SITE FOR ALL UPDATES THE PARTY IS GOIN ON


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 8 2010, 08:36 PM~18770182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Is the bottle half full or half empty? lol :roflmao:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BACK FROM VEGAS THE SHOP IN NOW BACK OPEN FOR BUSINESS THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE LUV IN VEGAS IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERYONE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HIT ME UP LEO.............WE DOIN THAT THING WITH THEM CHICKS CARS ??? LMK..........


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

top, pm sent


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

].....Sire Notorious Juan Gotty......... ..... Sire Leons Conan...... .....Dam Leons Moomoo.... ..Sire OneDrop.. ....Sire Monster Jojola........ ... Dam She Devil 310.... ...Dam Leons Moomoo...... ....Sire Tso/T-Tank Lucky You... ....Sire Dreadedgeline Goliath.... .......Dam GottyLine's/DreadEgde's Xena..... ....Dam Lola ....Sire Tso/T-Tank Lucky You...... ....Dam Dreadedgeline Venus..... ......Dam GottyLine's/DreadEgde's Xena.....</span>


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

ON THE WAY HOME FROM DOING THE DAMN THING IN VEGAS!!! 

HELLAFYDRAULICS TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Oct 15 2010, 02:30 PM~18820652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHIQUILLA_@Oct 5 2010, 01:52 PM~18742039
> *Whats up Leo and Jim!!!!    HELLAFYDRAULICS TTMFT!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOOD UP CHIQUILLA


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 6 2010, 09:20 AM~18749740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT MY HOMIE LEO HARD AT WORK!!!! HELLAFYDRAULICS TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 21 2010, 09:08 AM~18869378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP JIM!!! 

THATS RIGHT 
HELLAFYDE RECORDS AND HELLAFYDRAULICS DOING THE DAMN THANG IN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Simply Beautiful_@Oct 21 2010, 05:03 PM~18874168
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

OK HERE WE GO PRE DEC SPECIAL'S GOING ON TILL THE 2ND WEEK OF DEC GET IN GET UR CAR RIGHT NEW YEARS DAY IS COMING FAST DONT BE LEFT AT HOME WHEN ALL THE OTHER HOMIES ARE RIDIN CALL US UP FOR UR SPECIAL'S TODAY 323-321-4400 REMEBER IF IT'S NOT HELLAFYDRAULICS ITS JUST HYDRAULICS


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

Leo, Good to meet you the other day.
76 Caprice Classic


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Oct 26 2010, 11:00 PM~18919706
> *Leo, Good to meet you the other day.
> 76 Caprice Classic
> *


SAME HERE BRO YOU NEED ANYTHING HIT ME UP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 27 2010, 02:29 PM~18923640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship: SHOW ME SOME MORE :drama: Bad ass for 6batt :naughty:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

>


quote=peterjm97,Oct 27 2010, 10:50 PM~18928613]
<span style='color:gray'>thanks homie be on the look out got some good shit coming out soon


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 27 2010, 02:29 PM~18923640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT GEAR N COILS R IN THERE ??



U CAN GET MORE OUT OF THAT CAR


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 29 2010, 08:25 AM~18939721
> *WHAT GEAR N COILS R IN THERE ??
> U CAN GET MORE OUT OF THAT CAR
> *



3 1/2 ton and a 11gear this was also on half charged batts


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

i know the guys thats making these for your dog at a good price to lmk


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 29 2010, 04:01 PM~18942346
> *3 1/2 ton and a 11gear this was also on half charged batts
> *


so what it do on fully charged batts ??? :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

maybe 30 around there nothing major


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

MY 65 IMPALA, FRESH OUT OF HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 29 2010, 09:35 PM~18944582
> *so what it do on fully charged batts ??? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 6 BATTS. I DONT KNOW MUFASA . BUT I THINK YOUR BROTHER IS TRYING TO TAKE YOUR CROWN.... LOL.. :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Oct 31 2010, 11:28 PM~18956898
> *:dunno:  :dunno: 6 BATTS. I DONT KNOW MUFASA . BUT I THINK YOUR BROTHER IS TRYING TO TAKE YOUR CROWN.... LOL.. :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsup: DONT FEEL LEFT OUT SHARKY WE DONT NEED TO GO AFTER ANYBODY ALL WERE DOIN IS MAKIN LAY AND PLY CARS THAT ARE A LIL HOT THATS IT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Oct 31 2010, 04:09 PM~18954502
> *MY 65 IMPALA, FRESH OUT OF HELLAFYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Oct 31 2010, 06:09 PM~18954502
> *MY 65 IMPALA, FRESH OUT OF HELLAFYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE MR. GROUCHO!!!TTMFT!!!!


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: Nice impala homie are those og star wires wheels on it nice. Wat up leo. Good to see that that your busy.


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICES ARE WORK IS GUARANTEED!!!!!!! </span>


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

WUZ UP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

NICE JOB ON 65


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Nov 5 2010, 01:10 PM~18995667
> *NICE JOB ON 65
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 29 2010, 05:04 PM~18942368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie i need one of these for my bitch....hit me up


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*The 65 looks real good Brother much props Groucho. I tip my hat to Leo and Jimbo on another great job. :nicoderm: uffin: :420: *


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 8 2010, 03:57 PM~19018745
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>DONT 4GET MR.LENO HE'S THE MAN BEHIND THE LIGHT TOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 4 2010, 10:28 AM~18983692
> *WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICES ARE WORK IS GUARANTEED!!!!!!! </span>
> *


what specials u got goinm on


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

A COUPLE OF US WENT OUT MONDAY REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES C.C. / HELLAFYDRAULICS TO APPEAR IN AN EPISODE OF SOUTHLAND ON TNT, I TOOK MY 65 IMPALA, SEVEN TOOK HIS REGAL, LEO TOOK MONICAS REGAL AND LEN HOOKED IT UP AND WAS ALSO THERE... WE DID A CAR SHOW TYPE SCENE AT ELYSIAN PARK AND A CAR WASH SCENE IN DOWNTOWN.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT LOOKING GOOD GUYS


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Nov 10 2010, 02:44 PM~19034858
> *A COUPLE OF US WENT OUT MONDAY REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES C.C. / HELLAFYDRAULICS TO APPEAR IN AN EPISODE OF SOUTHLAND ON TNT, I TOOK MY 65 IMPALA, SEVEN TOOK HIS REGAL, LEO TOOK MONICAS REGAL AND LEN HOOKED IT UP AND WAS ALSO THERE... WE DID A CAR SHOW TYPE SCENE AT ELYSIAN PARK AND A CAR WASH SCENE IN DOWNTOWN.
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Um qUestion my people, I got brand new batteries. But after like 10 licks of the switch they're dead, what could be tha problem ?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 14 2010, 03:10 PM~19066375
> *Um qUestion my people, I got brand new batteries. But after like 10 licks of the switch they're dead, what could be tha problem ?
> *



pm sent


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 15 2010, 09:44 PM~19077668
> *pm sent
> *


thanks bro ill try that


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> > <img src=\'http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/204/carshow1frnt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> >
> > <img src=\'http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9296/carshow1bk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> >
> > ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FAMILY...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

FOR SALE JUST THE RIMS CAR IS GONE $600 FOR RIMS AND TIRES


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

hey whats up leo, its been a while but im going to hit you up soon. my car is at the shop will be ready soon

Joe


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

FROM ALL THE STAFF HERE AT HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>"Thank You Leo BIG TIME" for hooking up my 64 today. Without your help Carnal my 64 would still be parked but it works perfect now. If you need more then just hydraulics then you got to call Leo because he can fix almost any problem you may be having with your ride. 
Major props HELLAFYDRAULICS in Baldwin Park, CA. 
:thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: :420: :h5: :worship: :wave: :biggrin:  </span>*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 28 2010, 11:06 PM~19446715
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>"Thank You Leo BIG TIME" for hooking up my 64 today.  Without your help Carnal my 64 would still be parked but it works perfect now.  If you need more then just hydraulics then you got to call Leo because he can fix almost any problem you may be having with your ride.
> Major props HELLAFYDRAULICS in Baldwin Park, CA.
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:  :h5:  :worship:  :wave:  :biggrin:   </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 29 2010, 10:14 AM~19448603
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


*TO THE TOP SHOP IN THE SGV.*  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[[[[[[[[THANKS]]]]]]]]]</span>


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

IF YOU DONT KNOW HELLAFYDRAULICS EVEN WORKS IN THE SNOW


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

CHECK OUT THE VIDEO PUT OUT BY OSO FROM HELLAFYDE RECORDS CARS IN THE VIDEO HYDRO WORK WAS DONE BY HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 12:51 PM~19491209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TEAM HELLAFYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

CHECK IT OUT WERE REPRESENTING ON THE TV SCREEN AND THE STREETS. HERE ARE A COUPLE SCREEN SHOTS FROM THE SECOND EPISODE OF "SOUTHLAND" AIRING NEXT TUESDAY JAN 11TH NIGHT ON TNT... YOU CAN SEE OUR CAR CLUB COLORS, LEN, ME, MY 65 AND LEO IN THE PIX... TECHNIQUES CC / HELLAFYDE / HELLAFYDRAULICS "WE ARE THE BIZNESS"


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 7 2011, 03:11 PM~19531626
> *CHECK IT OUT WERE REPRESENTING ON THE TV SCREEN AND THE STREETS. HERE ARE A COUPLE SCREEN SHOTS FROM THE SECOND EPISODE OF "SOUTHLAND" AIRING NEXT TUESDAY JAN 11TH NIGHT ON TNT... YOU CAN SEE OUR CAR CLUB COLORS, LEN, ME, MY 65 AND LEO IN THE PIX... TECHNIQUES CC / HELLAFYDE / HELLAFYDRAULICS "WE ARE THE BIZNESS"
> 
> 
> ...


sweet..like that show too.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

WATCH "SOUTHLAND" TONIGHT ON TNT, TECHNIQUES CC, HELLAFYDE, HELLAFYDRAULICS ARE IN THIS EPISODE, CHECK OUT THE SCREEN SHOTS BELOW..


> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 7 2011, 12:09 PM~19531603
> *CHECK IT OUT WERE REPRESENTING ON THE TV SCREEN AND THE STREETS. HERE ARE A COUPLE SCREEN SHOTS FROM THE SECOND EPISODE OF "SOUTHLAND" AIRING NEXT TUESDAY JAN 11TH NIGHT ON TNT... YOU CAN SEE OUR COLORS, LEN, ME, MY 65 AND LEO (HELLAFYDRAULICS) IN THE PIX...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey I was there at Legg Lake when they were shooting this video for Oso. Major props to Oso who is now representing on HELLAFYDE RECORDS. I will be there at the end of the month to support & celebrate at the "CD RELEASE PARTY" for Oso Vicious & Mista Leno. Much Respect to all of my Brothers for grinding all these years with your very own stilo of Chicano Rap. "Only The Strong Survive" </span>


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

There are parts of the Southern California where it does snow and my Carnale's Leo & Jimbo will work in the snow IF they have to because they do what it takes to get you back on the road and rolling.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT you got that right pete


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 11 2011, 07:53 PM~19570518
> *TTT you got that right pete
> *


I've got major respect for you and Leo because Leo came and got me on Tuesday when I ran out of gas (damn gas gauge) by the shop in that 93 big body I'm trying to sell.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Leo is really cool... Que onda Leo, como estas ??? I will stop by and visit one of these days.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 12 2011, 12:47 AM~19572983
> *I've got major respect for you and Leo because Leo came and got me on Tuesday when I ran out of gas (damn gas gauge) by the shop in that 93 big body I'm trying to sell.
> *



FIRME DOG NOTHING BUT LUV AND RESPECT FOR ALL YOU VATOS


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 12 2011, 01:19 AM~19573038
> *Leo is really cool... Que onda Leo, como estas ??? I will stop by and visit one of these days.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

To the top for the top shop in the SGV.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

WANNA SEND A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE JIMBO! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 19 2011, 11:59 AM~19639762
> *WANNA SEND A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE JIMBO!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO MUCH RESPECT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 19 2011, 12:59 PM~19639762
> *WANNA SEND A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE JIMBO!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Carnal. How about a couple of these white girls for your B-Day? I just forgot to wrap them for you.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 19 2011, 09:56 PM~19645651
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>AND THATS WHATS UP PETE I'LL TAKE THEM BOTH AND PUT 2MORE ON STAND BY*


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TTT FOR LEO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 19 2011, 11:36 PM~19646130
> *No Problem if things get better it looks like were going out to Phoenix the last weekend of April and it's on Saturday & the first weekend in May is on Sunday so the Brothers in the big AZ said they have 2 more just like that waiting for you. haha j/k
> 
> Did anybody catch "southLAnd" Tuesday night because the SGV & the Harbor Area were well represented by Mista Leno (glasses on his head), Seven (LA beanie) and myself (wearing a Pendleton) and Benny's 67 Impala "Black Magic", Mario Perez's Big Body Caddi "Stoned Raider" and my 64 Impala Rag "Goin' Hollywood" were all on the TNT TV show "SOUTHLAND" and my Brothers & our Rides were representing the big bad azz TECHNIQUES Los Angeles CC and HELLAFYDE RECORDS once again on TNT and major props to my Carnales.
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

HELLAFYDRAULICS WORK ON THIS 66 CAPRICE.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BACK ON THE GRIND COME TOMORROW COME ON IN AND GET YOUR INCOME TAX SPECIAL'S


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>I forgot about Seven's 64 Impala being in this shot. If you get a chance to see last weeks episode "Discretion" this was to funny when the two Detectives get to this shot and one of them say "Nice Glasshouse Homes" and it's a 64 Impala. If you noticed the guy with the hat on backwards is my Carnal "Grouch" aka Manuel and "Mista Leno" in front of him and the 64 Impala belongs to my other Carnal "Seven" and they are all from TECHNIQUES LA and on that HELLAFYDE RECORDS Label. </span>


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

For the Brothers at the Shop.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

special's all week long


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

HEY LEO THANKS FOR THE HELP AT THE SHOW RESPECT HOMMIE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jan 26 2011, 10:49 PM~19710187
> *HEY LEO THANKS FOR THE HELP AT THE SHOW RESPECT HOMMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatt49+Jan 23 2011, 09:44 PM~19679475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STAY POSTED TO FATT49 TOPIC TO SEE IS THIS HOP WILL BE GOING DOWN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 27 2011, 08:36 AM~19711691
> *<span style='color:blue'>*



let me no if a BIG hop is going down


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 27 2011, 09:39 AM~19712687
> *let me no if a BIG  hop is going down[/size]
> *


WILL DO BIG AL ILL KEEP YOU POSTED


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

HELLAFYDRAULICS WE STAY ON TOP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Damn the Release party was off the hook. Gente from all over LA County, the IE and the OC showed up at The Green Turtle Club and it was packed. The caravan from the club was a mean one to "TECHNIQUES LA Club House" aka "The Shop" and we partied till 5 in the morning. GRACIAS HELLAFYDE RECORDS for one HELL of a show and real good time with all of our Brothers and the many friends & Family that came out and supported "Mista Leno" & Oso Vicious" "BIG TIME" once again major props to my all of my Carnale's who represent TECHNQIUES CC & HELLAFYDE RECORDS. 
</span>


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

SERVICES ARE AS FOLLOWED ROSARY FRIDAY 8PM AT ST ALPHONSUS CHURCH 523 S ATLANTIC BLVD ELA 

ST ALPHONSUS CHURCH SERVICE WILL BE ON SAT 9AM AND THEN OFF TO ROSEHILLS TO BE LAYED TO REST PLS BRING OUT UR CARS TO PAY RESPECTS TO ONE OF THE LOWRIDER LEGENDS JESSE VALADEZ THE OWNER OF GYPSY ROSE
[/quote]


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

R.I.P :angel: 
Chingo foto Homie, "Jesse & Gypsy Rose" Por Vida!
<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/2moxt1x.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

How much for a disconnect? And how much for 5 of those jumper cables (battery to battery)?

What’s your address and hours?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

UP FOR SALE IS A SET OF 13"RIMS WITH TIRES 
TIRES ARE BRAND NEW RIMS ARE USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION SELLING FOR $300 BOTH FIRST $300 TAKES THEM


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 10 2011, 03:30 PM~19838288
> *UP FOR SALE IS A SET OF 13"RIMS WITH TIRES
> TIRES ARE BRAND NEW RIMS ARE USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION SELLING FOR $300 BOTH FIRST $300 TAKES THEM
> *


Can you post pics?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 10 2011, 03:42 PM~19838359
> *Can you post pics?
> *


i will today


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 11 2011, 03:31 AM~19842970
> *i will today
> *


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

UP FOR SALE IS A SET OF 13"RIMS WITH TIRES 
TIRES ARE BRAND NEW RIMS ARE USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION SELLING FOR $300 BOTH FIRST $300 TAKES THEM


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 11 2011, 03:09 PM~19846428
> *UP FOR SALE IS A SET OF 13"RIMS WITH TIRES
> TIRES ARE BRAND NEW RIMS ARE USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION SELLING FOR $300 BOTH FIRST $300 TAKES THEM
> 
> ...



The. Location?


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

WATS. UP HOMIES. WAS WONDERING. HOW. MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SET UP?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR A WAMMY PUMP SET UP NO BATTS AND EVERYTHING HARDLINED OUT THE DOOR HOMIES PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>TECHNIQUES LA "Back To The Blvd. Dinner & Dance" this Saturday, Feb. 19th 2011 at the Paloma Room on Whittier Blvd. Montebello, CA from 5m-1:30am "5ft. Car Club Participation Trophy" colors, pins and tattoos to be counted so come on out and have a good time with TECHNIQUES LA and our many friends this Saturday. </span>


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

PM'S SENT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

[/quote]
NEED SACO MOTORS? 818 471-5820


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

............. /´¯/)
............./¯.. /
............/..../
....../´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
.../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
.('(..~HELLAFYDE~/...') 
..\...~RECORDS~......../ 
...'\' ~FUCK THE~ .·´
.....\....HATERS....(


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

............. /´¯/)
............./¯.. /
............/..../
....../´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
.../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
.('(..~HELLAFYDE~/...') 
..\...~RECORDS~......../ 
...'\' ~FUCK THE~ .·´
.....\....HATERS....(


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*THIS SATURDAY, COME PARTY WITH US*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 11 2011, 02:09 PM~19846428
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD</span>*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

To The Top for the #1 hydraulic shop in the SGV. Gracias BIG TIME for all you did on that 93 Big Body for me Carnal. 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thank You Leo for supporting us once again at our "Dinner & Dance" on such a rainy Saturday night. 
Jimbo let me know when your heading over to the shop and I'll meet you there Carnal. haha j/k </span> :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

The shop with mad skills with Hydraulics! If you want it done right the first time then come see HELLAFYDRAULICS (323) 321-4400 Leo
:thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TTT for the top shop in the SGV!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

HEY LEO WUTS UP SPEAK ON IT R U WORKING R JUS TELLING PEOPLE WUT TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Feb 24 2011, 08:29 PM~19955043
> *HEY LEO WUTS UP SPEAK ON IT R U WORKING R JUS TELLING PEOPLE WUT TO DO :biggrin:
> *



he just tells us what to do as he sit's at his desk


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 25 2011, 09:00 AM~19958023
> *he just tells us what to do as he sit's at his desk
> *


LOL YEAH THATS SOUNDS RITE :biggrin: STAY ON GET PAID BREAD OVA SUCCA SHIT CEE U GUYS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:53 AM~19978900
> *LOL YEAH THATS SOUNDS RITE  :biggrin:  STAY ON GET PAID BREAD OVA SUCCA SHIT CEE U GUYS SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 15 2010, 07:55 AM~18573646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: still drooling over this one


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WHAT UP PETE IF YOU NEED HYDRO WORK YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE ROLL ON DOWN


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le4DuAazTjw
<span style=\'color:blue\'>Love the back ground music playing because it's my Brothers from TECHNIQUES LA CC on that HELLAFYDE RECORD LABEL playing "THE HOGS" "TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF". 
</span>


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 1 2011, 09:01 AM~19987868
> *looks like what I got now, minus the spare. When I first saw the set up when Marcel had it I drooled back then too. I'll post up what I'm rolling with now so you can see a real play and lay... Where is the linc? I saw some post with pictures of it in a wedding... BAD ASS home boy... F.P. has to be the baddest Linc ever! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 1 2011, 12:54 PM~19989814
> *:biggrin:
> 
> looks like what I got now, minus the spare. When I first saw the set up when Marcel had it I drooled back then too. I'll post up what I'm rolling with now so you can see a real play and lay... Where is the linc? I saw some post with pictures of it in a wedding... BAD ASS home boy... F.P. has to be the baddest Linc ever! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WE ARE THE NUMBER ONE SHOP IN THE S.G.V
323-321-4400


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD GUYS MUCH PROPS


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Mar 2 2011, 08:12 PM~20002200
> *THANKS BRO</span>*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20003463
> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO CHECK THIS OUT TO GET LIFTED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Mar 3 2011, 10:21 AM~20006659
> *I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO CHECK THIS OUT TO GET LIFTED  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

q8-cwEzPraI&NR=1
I think this is the best commercial I HAVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

It was cool hanging out at the shop yesterday...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IE RIDERS
Check my topic ( cruise into sunset event for more info)


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

To the top for the top shop in the SGV!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

new pics going up soon


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THESE ARE THE B4 AND AFTER PICS OF A JOB THAT WAS JUST REDONE AT HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I was talking to Taka and some of the Brothers in Japan all night and their all fine and their Families are also ok but they were getting together for a weekly Friday Night meeting at Taka's shop when the 8.9 earthquake hit and they were waiting for all of the members to get there and were going to see what they can do in helping the community in anyway they could. They are all my Hero's in Japan so please keep our Brothers, their Familias and our many Friends in the Country of Japan in your prayers. 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

otra vez TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Some of TECHNIQUES JAPAN President Sensei postings from this weekend


> _Originally posted by LA CURA+Mar 12 2011, 05:42 AM~20073836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Sensei_@Mar 13 2011, 07:12 PM~20083491
> *Hi, mi carnal!
> Thank you for your prayers and support.
> I'm looking forward to seeing you. It's soo I hope too. uffin:
> *


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 11 2011, 08:55 AM~20066822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 16 2011, 01:42 AM~20103942
> *<span style='color:gray'>thats right loco it did come out good*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:black\'>
I hope you Brothers don't mind me posting this info on here so we can all help out in anyway we can for the people of JAPAN.

I've had a long lasting Brotherhood and Friendship with nothing but "GOOD PEOPLE IN JAPAN." We've got to do something for our Low Riding Brothers, their Families and the people who are having a very difficult time in Japan's Northeast part of the Country. The shelters are very very cold do to it snowing and no electricity or water so I'm asking the "Low Riding Community" from all around the "WORLD to HELP JAPAN" just like we all do year round for all the different Charities so if you and/or your Car Club can help in anyway. The most effective way at the moment that we can "ALL HELP" is by cash donations to the <span style=\'color:red\'>www.AmericanRedCross.com care of "JAPAN 9.0 EARTHQUAKE FUND" on their web site on the right side of the screen all you do is put in your zip code and it will give you the nearest American Red Cross location/office so any and all donations can be dropped off. 
Thanks </span></span> 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

LATE NIGHT BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

YOUR #1 HYDRO SHOP IN THE SGV


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 23 2011, 08:02 AM~20159301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So true Carnal #1 in the SGV! :nicoderm: uffin: :420: :drama:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 23 2011, 07:23 AM~20159462
> *So true Carnal #1 in the SGV! :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:  :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up fellas


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 24 2011, 10:14 AM~20169089
> *wut up fellas
> *


Just stopping by to say what's up to the Brothers at HELLAFYDRAULICS and their still the #1 Hydraulic Shop in the City of Baldwin Park and in the heart of the SGV! (323) 321-4400 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TTT for my Carnales  uffin: :420: :biggrin: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 28 2011, 11:21 AM~20200978
> *BUMP
> *


We missed you yesterday Carnal. For the top shop in the SGV and the Brothers that make it all happen. 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :h5: 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 28 2011, 11:50 AM~20201604
> *We missed you yesterday Carnal.  For the top shop in the SGV and the Brothers that make it all happen.
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :wave:  :h5:
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *



no more 420 loco im gonna :sprint: :drama:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

Does everyone remember my lil guy he's gettin big now


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 28 2011, 06:31 PM~20204283
> *no more 420 loco im gonna  :sprint:  :drama:
> *


*Just messing with you Carnal cause pure pressure is a Mother F#cker! haha j/k *
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 29 2011, 01:30 PM~20211326
> *Just messing with you Carnal cause pure pressure is a Mother F#cker!  haha j/k
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

THIS WAS POSTED BY RAY TECHNIQUES MOTHER CHAPTER PRESIDENT ON TECHNIQUES THREAD IN POST YOUR RIDE:

THERE IS A FUND RAISER IN THE WORKS AT THIS TIME TO PRINT UP A T-SHIRT WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS , VENDORS , AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON THE EFFORT . ALL WILL BE PRINTED ON THE T-SHIRT AND SOLD FOR TEN BUCKS WITH THE MONEY GOING TO THE JAPAN RELIEF FUND . ALL THE ARTWORK IS BEING DONATED BY TOMMY [PATCHES] OVER AT LOGOS 2 , SO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN ON IT CALL TOMMY AT LOGOS 2 . PASS THE WORD AROUND NOT TOO MANY CLUBS KNOW ABOUT IT . WE ARE IN ON IT SO LET US HOPE EVERYONE ELSE JOINS IN . SEE YOU ALL SOON , GUYS !


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

HELLAFYDRAULICS located in the heart of the San Gabriel Valley and in the City of Baldwin Park, CA (323) 321-4400 Leo so call if you have any hydraulic needs. :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

we also do car audio


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

WAS SUP JIMBO!!!! :biggrin: HOPE YOU DOING WELL CARNAL.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Apr 5 2011, 09:26 PM~20270639
> *WAS SUP JIMBO!!!! :biggrin:  HOPE YOU DOING WELL CARNAL.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ITS JUST THE WAY HELLAFYDE GETS DOWN


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Now that's what I'm talking about representing strong is Jimbo HELLAFYDE RECORDS and Leo HELLAFYDRAULICS & TECHNIQUES LA on the road heading out to the IE Fontana last Friday night. We got to hit Fontana cruise night next month again and supporting our IE Brothers. 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 7 2011, 12:26 PM~20283816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

To The Top for the best shop in the SGV! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 6 2011, 07:13 PM~20277370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS IN THE TRUNK ?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 10 2011, 11:24 PM~20308826
> *WHATS IN THE TRUNK ?
> *


6BATT SINGLE PUMP ST CAR


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 11 2011, 08:47 AM~20310120
> *6BATT SINGLE PUMP ST CAR
> *


Video ?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 11 2011, 08:36 AM~20310469
> *Video ?
> *


no vid yet homie car just got done there will be sum soon that car took out the hittin low wagon at the goodtimes cruz night then it got beat by grampas butless you win sum and lose sum hey bro by the way my condolences for you and your family on your loss homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 11 2011, 09:42 AM~20310502
> *no vid yet homie car just got done there will be sum soon that car took out the hittin low wagon at the goodtimes cruz night then it got beat by grampas butless you win sum and lose sum hey bro by the way my condolences for you and your family on your loss homie
> *


 :0 




And thanx dawg......post vid when u can, id like to see it....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 11 2011, 08:47 AM~20310536
> *:0
> And thanx dawg......post vid when u can, id like to see it....
> *


will do big homie


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT.....626* :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 8 2010, 09:49 AM~17133617
> *a couple pix I took yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *PUT IT DOWN BIG DOGG....*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TTMFT for the top shop in the SGV


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 11 2011, 09:42 AM~20310502
> *no vid yet homie car just got done there will be sum soon that car took out the hittin low wagon at the goodtimes cruz night then it got beat by grampas butless you win sum and lose sum hey bro by the way my condolences for you and your family on your loss homie
> *


DAMMM IT like that huh!! Hitting low wagon n gramps butless !!! trip out how foos could talk n they werent even there !!!! i was there N the HELLAFYDE CHIPPERS got broke off!!! N if u ask anyone that was there , they will tell u the same !!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:drama: :drama: 

WHENS THE REMATCH ?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 14 2011, 09:08 PM~20343072
> *DAMMM IT like that huh!! Hitting low wagon n gramps butless !!! trip out how foos could talk n they werent even there !!!! i was there N the HELLAFYDE CHIPPERS got broke off!!! N if u ask anyone that was there , they will tell u the same !!!  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


SO UR SAYIN THE WAGON BROKE OFF THE CUDDIE I DONT THINK SO 

WHAT HAPPEN TO VATOS HITTING THERE OWN CARS HOMIE IN THE CUDDIE JUST GOT HIS CAR LIFTED HE HIT THE SHIT FROM INSIDE THE CAR BEAT YOUR WAGON AND YOU FOOLS STILL WANNA BRING OUT A WEIGHTED 10BATT PISTON CAR TO A ST CAR 6BATT STOCK PUMP CAR ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE STILL GOT UR WAGON B4 YOU GUYS PULLED OUT THE BUTLESS HOPPER ON HIM


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 15 2011, 01:12 PM~20346705
> *SO UR SAYIN THE WAGON BROKE OFF THE CUDDIE I DONT THINK SO
> 
> WHAT HAPPEN TO VATOS HITTING THERE OWN CARS HOMIE IN THE CUDDIE JUST GOT HIS CAR LIFTED HE HIT THE SHIT FROM INSIDE THE CAR BEAT YOUR WAGON AND YOU FOOLS STILL WANNA BRING OUT A WEIGHTED 10BATT PISTON CAR TO A ST CAR 6BATT STOCK PUMP CAR ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE STILL GOT UR WAGON B4 YOU GUYS PULLED OUT THE BUTLESS HOPPER ON HIM
> *


FOR YOUR INFORMATION THE CAR DOES NOT HAVE WEIGHT SO LEARN HOW TO TAKE A LOST IF U WILL LIKE A REMATCH GIVE US A CALL ITS NOT ABOUT WHO'S ON THE SWITCHES ITS ABOUT THE INCHES GET IT STRAIGHT HOMIE 
HITTING HARD ON TOP :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 15 2011, 12:48 PM~20346907
> *FOR YOUR INFORMATION THE CAR DOES NOT HAVE WEIGHT SO LEARN HOW TO TAKE A LOST IF U WILL LIKE A REMATCH GIVE US A CALL ITS NOT ABOUT WHO'S ON THE SWITCHES ITS ABOUT THE INCHES GET IT STRAIGHT HOMIE
> HITTING HARD ON TOP  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


thats funny homie cause your wagon got beat but yeah ill say it ur car did take out a 6batt car its all good who did your rack in that car of urs grandpa leo did i wanna see you guys build a single pump 6batt car that works never seen you guys put one out lol hahahahaha its all good homie you win sum and the ones you dont the other guys pulls out a 10batt to win


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :drama:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 15 2011, 02:49 PM~20347204
> *thats funny homie cause your wagon got beat but yeah ill say it ur car did take out a 6batt car its all good who did your rack in that car of urs grandpa leo did i wanna see you guys build a single pump 6batt car that works never seen you guys put one out lol hahahahaha its all good homie you win sum and the ones you dont the other guys pulls out a 10batt to win
> *



:uh: :uh: homie everythime that our cars have went up againts ur's we have took the W and we got videos to prove it..second we got plenty 6 battery street cars that would take out that cutty..like i said if yall wana remacth give us a call so we can make it happen..make sure you bring ur video cameras so you can stop froning here on layitlow and tell the true story   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

WELL WELL THE RAW RAWS ARE BACK...


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS DOING A SHOP CALL TO THE HELLAFYDE CHIPPER!!!!! 2MORROW :0 :0 SO HAVE THAT CHIPPING 6 BATTERY CUTTY THERE... MAKE IT EVEN WE R BRINGING A REGULAR GATE 4 DUMPS 6BATTERY G-BODY.. FRONT BACK SIDE TO SIDE AND 3WHEEL ... ALL BUILT BY HITTING HARD!!!! :0 :0 SO BE READY 2MORROW ... NO EXCUSES ... OR IF U WANNA DO IT RITE NOW LET ME KNOW ASAP!!! NO CRYING


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Ill be working all day.......vids plz


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dam!!! whats up King chipper Leo i see u been busy!!!! When u comin to to Texas for a little Vacation so u can come visit us. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 15 2011, 02:39 PM~20347447
> *:uh:  :uh:  homie everythime that our cars have went up againts ur's we have took the W and we got videos to prove it..second we got plenty 6 battery street cars that would take out that cutty..like i said if yall wana remacth give us a call so we can make it happen..make sure you bring ur video cameras so you can stop froning here on layitlow and tell the true story     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



another man doing your hopping 4 you


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 16 2011, 11:37 AM~20352490
> *another man doing your hopping 4 you
> *



JUST GOT BACK FROM YOUR SHOP AND WE TOOK THE WINS :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JUST TO INFORM YOU SINCE YOU WEREN'T THERE..
GOOD HOP THOE BUT THE HITTING HARD BUILT REGAL WAS HIGHER AND WE GOT VIDEO TO PROVE IT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 16 2011, 06:46 PM~20354435
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM YOUR SHOP AND WE TOOK THE WINS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST TO INFORM YOU SINCE YOU WEREN'T THERE..
> GOOD HOP THOE BUT THE HITTING HARD BUILT REGAL WAS HIGHER AND WE GOT VIDEO TO PROVE IT
> *


POST THE VID OLD MAN


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 16 2011, 06:54 PM~20354475
> *POST THE VID OLD MAN
> *


I'M UPLOADING THEM AS WE SPEAK :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

BASIC 6 BATTERY SET UP HITTING HARD BUILT   
VIDEOS DON'T LIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 16 2011, 11:37 AM~20352490
> *another man doing your hopping 4 you
> *


THIS FOO TALKS REAL BIG AND HE WASNT EVEN THERE TODAY... HE'S JUST A BIG MOUTH!!! HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TOOK THAT WIN AGAIN !!! BUT I GIVE IT UP TO THE HELLAFYDE CHIPPERS!!! LEO LETS DO IT AGAIN SUM TIME , TELL UR BIG MOUTH TO BE THERE THIS TIME TELL'M NOT TO TUCK HIS TAIL N RUN NEXT TIME !!! :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 16 2011, 08:00 PM~20354937
> *THIS FOO TALKS REAL BIG AND HE WASNT EVEN THERE TODAY... HE'S JUST A BIG MOUTH!!! HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TOOK THAT WIN AGAIN !!! BUT I GIVE IT UP TO THE HELLAFYDE CHIPPERS!!! LEO LETS DO IT AGAIN SUM TIME , TELL UR  BIG MOUTH TO BE THERE THIS TIME TELL'M NOT TO TUCK HIS TAIL N RUN NEXT TIME !!!  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :0


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 16 2011, 07:00 PM~20354937
> *THIS FOO TALKS REAL BIG AND HE WASNT EVEN THERE TODAY... HE'S JUST A BIG MOUTH!!! HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TOOK THAT WIN AGAIN !!! BUT I GIVE IT UP TO THE HELLAFYDE CHIPPERS!!! LEO LETS DO IT AGAIN SUM TIME , TELL UR  BIG MOUTH TO BE THERE THIS TIME TELL'M NOT TO TUCK HIS TAIL N RUN NEXT TIME !!!  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


run from who not you thats 4 sure homie


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 17 2011, 11:45 PM~20362859
> *run from who not you thats 4 sure homie
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

To The Top Shop in the SGV!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

HELLAFYDRAULICS (323) 321-4400 Leo so if your in need for some of the best hydro work then you got to contact Leo. The shop is located in the City of Baldwin Park in the heart of the big bad SGV!   :biggrin:


----------



## HARDHEDZ (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 20 2011, 01:48 PM~20382315
> *HELLAFYDRAULICS (323) 321-4400 Leo so if your in need for some of the best hydro work then you got to contact Leo.  The shop is located in the City of Baldwin Park in the heart of the big bad SGV!    :biggrin:
> *


*BUMP FOR THE HOMIES IN THE SIX 2 SIX VALLEY....* :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 21 2011, 12:15 PM~20389658
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIES IN THE SIX 2 SIX VALLEY.... :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias Charlie Brown 57.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 21 2011, 02:55 PM~20390736
> *Gracias Charlie Brown 57.
> *


*YOU KNOW US VALLEROS HAVE TO STICK TOGETHER PETE....*  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 6 2011, 07:11 PM~20277342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  *PUT IT DOWN ....KEEP SMASHEN!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 18 2011, 06:11 PM~19632947
> *To the top for the top shop in the SGV.
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS RIGHT.......*  :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES FROM HELLAFYDRAULICS....SGV REPEN*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

ttmft for HELLAFYDRAULICS located in the City of Baldwin Park, CA (323) 321-4400 Leo


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TEAM HELLAFYDRAULICS TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sgv74chevy (Feb 18, 2010)

:biggrin: Thanks leo for coming thru on a Sunday with time to make it to the baby shower thanks homie


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 28 2011, 12:39 PM~20440505
> *TEAM HELLAFYDRAULICS TTT
> 
> 
> ...


*BUMP FO THE HOMIES REPEN THAT SGV....* :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

HELLAFYDRAULICS IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK, CA. (323) 321-4400 LEO


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 14 2011, 11:30 PM~20555391
> *HELLAFYDRAULICS IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK, CA. (323) 321-4400 LEO
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I just want to say Thank You Leo for coming out to the ROYAL IMAGE CAR SHOW that they had in La Puente yesterday. With that being said TTMFT for my Brother and HELLAFYDRAULICS. :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hellafydraulics on a mission...Leo the Motherf**n man...Even when he close he will drop everything and open the shop to make sure u have a better hydro day. Thats the type of hydro man u want.....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 16 2011, 01:13 PM~20564163
> *Hellafydraulics on a mission...Leo the Motherf**n man...Even when he close he will drop everything and open the shop to make sure u have a better hydro day. Thats the type of hydro man u want.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 1 2011, 02:05 AM~19986830
> *:worship:  :worship: still drooling over this one
> *


HEY PETE IF YOU LIKE THAT WAIT TILL IT COMES OUT WITH THE NEW LOOK IN THE SUMMER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

HAPPY BDAY LEO I GOT YOU WHAT YOU ASKED FOR AND SHE GOT YOU THE CAKE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 16 2011, 02:13 PM~20564163
> *Hellafydraulics on a mission...Leo the Motherf**n man...Even when he close he will drop everything and open the shop to make sure u have a better hydro day. Thats the type of hydro man u want.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 28 2011, 12:39 PM~20440505
> *TEAM HELLAFYDRAULICS TTT
> 
> 
> ...


*BUMP FOR THE HOMIES...SGV*


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

we are taking input for the rules up until june 1st when the rules will be final and offical. there should be no major changes but please be sure to check back. the final offical rules can be seen on june 1st on the shows and events topic or the hydraulics topic. thank you and hope to see u there


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

HAPPY B~DAY LOCO


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Sorry Leo, I did not pitch in on the BIG HYNA Jimbo got you for your B-Day because she charges by the POUND and that was a load of cash but I did buy the hat your Hyna has on in the pic. I guess your going to be real bizzy all day and night long with your BIG HYNA. May you have a very Happy B-Day Carnal. HAHA J/K LOL LMAO
 
:barf:  :wow: :nosad: 
:boink: :fool2:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 19 2011, 04:00 PM~20588117
> *Sorry Leo,  I did not pitch in on the BIG HYNA Jimbo got you for your B-Day because she charges by the POUND and that was a load of cash but I did buy the hat your Hyna has on in the pic.  I guess your going to be real bizzy all day and night long with your BIG HYNA.  May you have a very Happy B-Day Carnal.  HAHA J/K LOL LMAO
> 
> :barf:    :wow:  :nosad:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Who ever wants to join us on Saturday in Lakewood for the "Raider Nation" car show and then on Sunday we will be in Pomona for a big Vicla & Car show off of Garey Ave. between Holt Blvd. & Mission Blvd. on 1st St. in Old Town Pomona so if you want to join any of us on Saturday please contact Mario and if you want to go to Pomona on Sunday just hit me up and Chino Mike and I are going on our Viclas. </span>
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES....*  :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Gracias for joining us on Sunday Leo. Jimbo we missed you yesterday in Pomona for that Vicla & Car show cause it was really a bad azz show. Let's party big time in LA at Felix Chevrolet this coming Sunday and I got the hook up for you Jimbo so don't trip and no pure pressure Carnal. j/k lol 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTMFT FO THE HOMIES REPEN THE SGV...* :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@May 17 2011, 05:48 PM~20573230
> * :wow: A Whol make over? :wow: </span>*


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 23 2011, 01:59 PM~20611776
> *Gracias for joining us on Sunday Leo.  Jimbo we missed you yesterday in Pomona for that Vicla & Car show cause it was really a bad azz show.  Let's party big time in LA at Felix Chevrolet this coming Sunday and I got the hook up for you Jimbo so don't trip and no pure pressure Carnal.  j/k lol
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


dont trip dog i wont this time


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>HELLAFYDRAULICS is hooking up a 1973 Caprice Rag that is being built in "Honor and Memory of my Godson Boo" an "HONORARY MEMBER OF TECHNIQUES WORLD WIDE CAR CLUB." "Boo" passed away on April 6th back in 2009 and he was my youngest Sister Lulu and my Brother-In-Law Lawrence's youngest child who had a 10 year long fight of his life against Cancer and on that dreaded day back in April of 2009 we lost him at the age of 14 and he was a very loving and dear member of our Familia as well as our Car Club. "Boo" had such a love for Low Riding, Hydraulics and TECHNIQUES with all his heart so here you go "Mijo" finally you got your very own "LOW RIDER BOO". I would like to give a "Special Thanks to Lulu & Larence for making this all happen and to Leo & Leno" for all your help and hard work in making "Boo's Dream" come true.</span> 
:worship: :angel:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@May 25 2011, 07:59 PM~20629605
> * :wow: A Whol make over? :wow:
> *


YA A NEW LOOK FOR THE SUMMER.STAY TUNED. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@May 26 2011, 06:28 PM~20636099
> *YA A NEW LOOK FOR THE SUMMER.STAY TUNED. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:drama: Tight... any sneak peeks? :shhh:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

LATE NIGHT BUMP


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

going up


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

peterjm97 said:


> :drama: Tight... any sneak peeks? :shhh:


 SORRY YOU HAVE TO WAIT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

EXECUTIVE LAY said:


> SORRY YOU HAVE TO WAIT


I can wait...:inout:any day now Efren.:dunno:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TTMFT! For the TOP SHOP in the City of Baldwin Park in the heart of the SGV! (323)321-4400 Leo @ HELLAFYDRAULICS is getting down on my Son's old 73 Caprice Rag that my Sister and Brother-In-Law now own and are finishing building the Rag Top in "Honor & Memory" of my Godson "Boo" who passed away at the age of 14 back on April 6th, 2009. :angel: 
The crew over at HELLAFYDRAULICS are getting down on the ride right now and I have nothing but L&R for all of you working on this special ride for our one and only "HONORARY CAR CLUB MEMBER BOO" who is no longer with us. :tears::tears::tears::tears:
Thanks once again Leo and to the Crew.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TTTuffin::yes::420::thumbsup:*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

[video=facebook;235368216478486]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=235368216478486[/video]


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

[video=facebook;214103528604955]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=214103528604955[/video]


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TTMFT FOR MY BROTHERS ON THAT GRIND EACH AND EVERYDAY! :thumbsup: :worship: *


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT FOR THE #1 SHOP


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TTMFT! For the TOP SHOP in the City of Baldwin Park in the heart of the SGV! **(323)321-4400 Leo @ HELLAFYDRAULIC*S
*
 *


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

STILL GOING STRONG, GIVE US A CALL, LOCATED IN BALDWIN PARK, CA


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

AFTERNOON BUMP


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

FORBIDDEN PASSION said:


> AFTERNOON BUMP


BACK TO THE TOP JIMBO!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

peterjm97 said:


> BACK TO THE TOP JIMBO!


WHATS UP BIG PETE HOPE ALL IS FIRME BRO


----------



## Simply Beautiful (Aug 12, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## MR_LOCO (Oct 3, 2011)

SPECIALS ALL MONTH LONG FOR THE NEW YEAR DONT BE LEFT AT HOME WHEN ALL THE HOMIES ARE ROLLIN ON THE BLVD


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

FORBIDDEN PASSION said:


> WHATS UP BIG PETE HOPE ALL IS FIRME BRO


*can't complain, if I do, nobody listens:inout:lol... hope all is well with you brother.*


----------



## MR_LOCO (Oct 3, 2011)

peterjm97 said:


> *can't complain, if I do, nobody listens:inout:lol... hope all is well with you brother.*


ALL IS GOOD BRO JUST DOING WHAT I GOT TO FOR ME


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*bump fo the homies putting in work repen that SGV....:thumbsup:*


----------



## MR_LOCO (Oct 3, 2011)

COME GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN BOOK YOUR APPT. TODAY DONT BE LEFT AT HOME ON NEW YRS DAY WITH A CAR THAT DONT PLAY


----------



## MR_LOCO (Oct 3, 2011)

..........................TEAM HELLAFYDRAULICS........................


----------



## MR_LOCO (Oct 3, 2011)

..........................TEAM HELLAFYDRAULICS........................


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Leo I want to thank you for taking such good care of my parents car and for getting it running right. Again Gracias Carnal. Support Hellafydraulics in the heart of the SGV in the City of Baldwin Park, CA.*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hop at koolaid nov 1st thaankgiven food drive bring 2 can s gets u in;;;come on leo


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Galaxieriderz (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u at koolaid tuesday nite


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*To my Brother Leo, Your work is bad azz keep doing what your doing Carnal HELLAFYDRAULICS #1 SHOP IN THE HEART OF THE SGV IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK, CALIFORNIA *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*"TECHNIQUES WORLD WIDE CAR CLUB CELEBRATING 40 YEARS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLENCE 1972-2012" CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT IT MENTIONS SOME OF THEM OG CAR CLUBS LIKE OURS"
JOEY'S "FAMILY JEWELS" @ :53, MOTHER CHAPTER @ 3:31, LEONARD'S OLD "CUT DOG" @ 3:34, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST ARE MY RIDES "EL DURAN" AND "BABY BLUE EYES" IS IN THE BACK GROUND @ 3:36
*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------

